# How often does your 4 year old bathe?



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

DH and I are having debates about this. Just curious what others are doing.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine gets a soak every day, for about 15 - 20 minutes, while I sit down and relax after the day (laptop on lap while I sit on the toilet). She just washes with water, no soap or shampoo. It's part of their bedtime routine.

I only shampoo, condition and oil her once a week, on Sunday. She could probably go with bathing once a week but I feel it's relaxing and it freshens her up a bit. I don't think soap every day is healthy but water is fine.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My 4 year old takes 2-3 baths a week on average. Sometimes she will take one daily if she's on a playing in the tub kick. And of course if she gets filthy she will bathe right then. I aim for washing her hair once a week.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Mine gets a soak every day, for about 15 - 20 minutes, while I sit down and relax after the day (laptop on lap while I sit on the toilet). She just washes with water, no soap or shampoo. It's part of their bedtime routine.

I only shampoo, condition and oil her once a week, on Sunday. She could probably go with bathing once a week but I feel it's relaxing and it freshens her up a bit. I don't think soap every day is healthy but water is fine.

That's pretty much exactly what we do. I also think daily soap is too much.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

2-3 times a week, more if necessary. I don't have a 4 yr old, so I answered based on my 3 and 5 yr olds.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I said once a week, but I actually can't remember when she had a bath or shower last. I guess she's due! I figure if I can't tell by looking or smelling her that she needs washed, then it must not be too pressing. Her skin and hair are lovely.


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

In the summer, every day. But in the winter, every other day (unless we go outside or the museum or something).


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

2-3 times a week. She's a messy girl and needs rinsing more often than her older sister did at the age of four. However, I never use soap otherwise it will dry out their skin and only rarely use vinegar/baking soda if there is sticky anything stuck in the hair, otherwise, no hair washing. I sometimes use my conditioner, maybe once a week, on their hair when I'm too tired to comb their hair after bathing before we go to bed.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It varied depending on the child and the season. Wintertime, kids playing inside in the cool house, not getting very sweaty or dirty; once a week might have been enough. Other weeks they'd get 2 or 3 baths if they got dirtier. In warmer weather they needed baths daily, especially after playing outside barefoot or in sandals.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

DD is 3.5 and she usually bathes 3 times a week, sometimes 4. Often she just hops in the shower with me and sits on the bottom. Lately she isn't interested in bathing at all. We probably actually wash her hair (with a natural shampoo) about once a month or so.

I am hoping once her little sister can sit in the tub she they can bathe each night and give me a break!


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

our almost 5 yo dd bathes every day, sometimes more than once. we suspect that she may have SPD, so we have been using baths as a way of "resetting" since she was a baby.

she only uses soap if she's actually dirty from playing outside or eating or some such thing. we wash her hair rarely, maybe 1-2 times per month. i know it sounds gross, but she has short hair and we brush everyday. it never looks or feels greasy, and we never see her scratching her head or complaining that it itches.

oh, i have taught her to wash her yoni and butt with soap everyday, even if the rest of her body doesn't need soap.

eta: we use essential oil aromathehrapy in her baths everyday too. she loves it, it makes the whole house smell lovely, and really helps with her mood. i also wanted to add that she loves to sit in the bathtub with the shower on. it allows her a different feeling and is the technique we use when she needs a good washing. it also gives her a longer time with the warm water than she would have in a bath.


----------



## cjam (Mar 28, 2010)

Twice a week in the winter.

As needed in the summer which means almost everyday unless it's been bad weather and she hasn't been playing outside.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Everyone in our household is expected to shower, with soap, daily, regardless of season or activity level. On rare, and I mean RARE, occasions in the winter, one of us may skip one day. Occasionally, I skip shampooing for one day. This is if I am in a huge rush, or if my hair just happens to look really good and I don't want to mess with it. The boys have very short hair and so it's no hardship for them to shampoo daily. So right since birth they have been washed with soap (Bronner's Baby Mild) on a daily basis. Anything less is just yucky.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd is now seven, but she has bathed every day of her life with soap (and shampoo once she was old enough to move beyond baby soap) with very few exceptions.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My little one gets a bath just about every night - if not to clean her but to give me some quiet time. She plays and I sit and read or knit.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjam* 
Twice a week in the winter.

As needed in the summer which means almost everyday unless it's been bad weather and she hasn't been playing outside.

This our routine as well. Of course everything is subject to change based on current needs.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

I said once a week. She really could use bathing more often, but it's such a tremendous battle that I don't fight it any more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

We use magnesium baths, so he'll have magnesium soak every 1-2 days, but I only use soap once a week. If not for the magnesium we'd do once a week.

I think kids and adults alike are over-cleansed!

We also don't trust the water, even with a bath ball, so I like to minimize his exposure. Hoping to drop the magnesium baths back to 2x week soon.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

it's a shower, with soap to wash feet, hands and butt only. also quick shampoo with conditioner on hair. and teeth brushed during shower. and it's playtime, and a transition to bedtime.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Once a week full bath or shower is routine.

Depending on what they're doing, they may get tossed in the shower (after rolling in the mud) or soak their butt (after a bed-wetting incident) in an inch of warm water. In the summer they get a foot bath every night, since they run around barefoot.

My dh is African, so my kids have that quick-drying skin, and my skin is pretty dry too. If they had a proper bath or a full shower every day, we'd have skin issues.

ETA: None of us are rank, gross, or smelly, either.


----------



## just__angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Top-n-tail nightly, bath once a week.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

bath frequency changes for us based on what's going on. Sometimes its every night, sometimes its every 2-3 days. Shampoo is only once a week.


----------



## karanyavel (May 8, 2010)

When DD was 4, she was climbing into the shower with me a few times a week and pretty much just rinsing off. Occasionally she asked for me to squirt a little body wash in her hand and would use that.

She's 6 now and takes baths almost every day. She has oatmeal soap to use if she wants to, and hypoallergenic bubble bath (she has eczema). A lot of times she just soaks/rinses in plain water. I can't recall the last time her hair was washed with shampoo. It has been months, I'm sure.

Interestingly, DD has much nicer skin and hair -- and smells nicer -- than anyone else in our family and the rest of us wash with soap and shampoo our hair every day. She *does* wash her hands with soap and water several times a day (after using the bathroom, after eating, etc.). DD looks, feels, and smells clean so I don't worry about it. I'm not sure if this is an effect of not using soap very often and almost never shampooing, or if it's just because she hasn't hit puberty yet.

For now, though, less seems to be more.

--K


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

I am hoping once her little sister can sit in the tub she they can bathe each night and give me a break!
That's when mine started daily baths.







They love it. Before that she just showered with me or when needed.


----------



## mizzoh (Sep 9, 2008)

we do it every night - it's just part of our bedtime routine and helps ds get in the mood for sleep.

i don't use soap every night though - only if he is really dirty or had sunscreen on or something like that. we wash hair maybe once a week, tops.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Mine aren't quite four yet-- but I'll answer anyway. It varies by season. In warmer weather, when they're outside a lot, they bathe as needed, which usually works out to be every day, or at least five days a week. But in the colder months, they don't need to be washed that much. I guess maybe twice a week, or possibly three, but I sometimes just let them play in the warm water, and skip the soap and shampoo. They do get soaped at least once a week, though.

Before potty training, they got washed more, because of poop.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

5 nights a week. There are 2 nights we skip completely (Monday and Friday) but he takes a bath every other night of the week although I only wash his hair every other night.

Baths have always been part of our bedtime routine and my kids love them. They could spend hours playing in the tub.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your input! Also, I apologize....I should have left it open for a larger age range. I am not too stuck on only age 4, just was in that mindset since that is how old DD is (even though she just turned 4).

I realize that this topic spans quite a range of responses, which is expected, I am just reassured that I am not crazy for not giving my child a shower/bath every day! DH believes that she needs a bath every day. This is how he was raised and even when kids are at his mom's house to this day, they get a bath every night. I don't think it is necessary for most kiddos. Plus, I honestly have not made room in our daily routine for it....I could if I had to, but I have not. Personal preference I guess.

I typically bathe DD 2-3 times a week....occasionally more or less as needed. Summer time or when she is sweaty or grimy, she gets them more frequently. I will have her wipe down her vagina/bottom most mornings with a wet wash cloth.

Anyway...thanks again for the reassurance.

Tracy


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I say every other day right now, but during the summer months, it was everyday because he was outside sweating, in the dirt, in the rocks, touching things, being around other kids... It just grossed me out. Now, that the weather is getting cooler, he isn't outside as much. Winter, it'll be every other day if not 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

I said 2-3 times a week, but this past summer it was every day, DD was waaaaaay too dirty, like caked in dirt, each day. Now she's not getting quite so dirty so it's a few times a week with surface cleaning as necessary.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Our kids aren't bathed on a schedule. They are bathed when they are dirty, or when there is some reason for a bath (it's hot, they ask to play in the tub, etc).

The maximum duration between baths is seven to eight days. The greatest number of baths one child has had in a single day is four. It probably averages out to twice a week for a four year old.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

DS turns 4 in one month....he gets a bath about every 5 days...of course if he is playing in the sandbox or mud puddles then more often. He starts his bath with a hair wash....then he can play (usually a good 15-20min)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I think I voted every 2-3 days (voted a couple days ago...), but tbh, ds1 has had one bath in the last... nearly 3 wks. BUT! Thats cause' he broke his leg (and no, we couldn't get a waterproof cast - and yes I asked.), and he hates baths besides, and its not like he's running around outside getting dirty - we're sitting around, coloring, painting, playing with playdough, etc.







But normaly every 2-4 days he gets a bath. DS2 gets slightly mroe as he gets them w/ ds1 and occasionally with me...


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

My 5 and 2 year old boys get bathed every night....the 2 year old because he is usually dirty in some sense. The main reason its every night is to help relax them for bed and I believe its a good habit to get into. One day they will be pre teens/teens/men and I don't want my kids to be that stinky guy no one likes.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

*


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My almost 5 year old DD bathes or showers whenever she wants. That can be as often as twice a day to 3 times a week. Getting wet makes her more alert so it's not a bedtime thing. If she gets dirty, sandy, or covered in paint she washes off. She uses soap on her hands a few times a day and sometimes her feet. She doesn't use shampoo very often but her hair is still shiny and looks clean. Maybe using shampoo makes a person need to use it or maybe it's just not really needed until puberty.


----------



## Kuba'sMama (Oct 8, 2004)

i said once a week









Plus one day shower at the pool after swim lesson. In the summer, we went to the pool everyday, so that'd be it. I noticed that her eczema (and my ds' too) went completely away once we stopped daily baths. It might be a coincidence, although I suspect it has something to do with it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I voted 2-3 times a week, b/c that is what is currently working for 4yo DS. My philosophy on baths matches ChetMC's:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
Our kids aren't bathed on a schedule. They are bathed when they are dirty, or when there is some reason for a bath (it's hot, they ask to play in the tub, etc).

The maximum duration between baths is seven to eight days. The greatest number of baths one child has had in a single day is four. It probably averages out to twice a week for a four year old.

There have been times when DS was getting a daily bath, and there have been times when we went quite a while between them for various reasons. My sister, whose basic philosophy is the same as mine, would bathe my nephew twice a day when he was 4 yo, b/c DN was a dirt magnet who loved baths anyway.


----------



## mizliz72 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, SD is nearly 7, but she showers nightly except weekends or days off from school and then we are more lax. She shampoos and conditions and washes with Aveno body wash. I think when she was under age 5 it might have been a bath every couple days (and hair washed). She sometimes forgets to wipe after peeing, so I think washing every day is important. There have been weekend days when she hasn't washed, and she happened to be in her underwear lounging on the sofa, and I caught a wiff of her privates and was grossed out.







I am trying to teach her the importance of being clean and dry "down there" because she's had chaffing/redness and itchiness in the past. Granted, I am probably not as informed about more "natural" ways in relation to bathing for kids or adults, but personally I like to bathe every day and think she should nearly every day too. Her maternal grandmother however doesn't make her shower daily (I think she just doesn't want to bother), and SD has said that Granny doesn't wash her hair because she doesn't want it wet when she goes to bed. That irritates me because it's not a big deal: either have her shower in the morning before the day's activities, or do what we do, braid her hair after the night-time shower.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

Every other day in winter, every day in summer (but not soap/shampoo each time).


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
We use magnesium baths, so he'll have magnesium soak every 1-2 days, but I only use soap once a week. If not for the magnesium we'd do once a week.

I think kids and adults alike are over-cleansed!

We also don't trust the water, even with a bath ball, so I like to minimize his exposure. Hoping to drop the magnesium baths back to 2x week soon.

I don't mean to be nosey but.....WHAT? What is a magnesium bath and what don't you trust about the water?


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My 4yo bathes three times a week.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

About every other day, sometimes more... but she loves to take showers with me so if she notices I am in the shower, she strips and jumps in.


----------



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairejour* 
I don't mean to be nosey but.....WHAT? What is a magnesium bath and what don't you trust about the water?

I dont trust the water either. It's treated with high amounts of chlorine and there are several other contaminants that are in tap water.
I only bathe my kids once a week or if they are dirty because I dont want them soaking and absorbing all the crap in the water. If we had spring water that ran down from a mountain I would feel better. Even well water bothers me in some places where there could be run off or industry near by.
Arsenic, flouride, mercury, nitrate, pcb's, aluminum..... hundreds more.
Nah, I'd rather not frequently soak them in that cocktail.
They take one leisurely bath a week and any other time just a quick shower.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

1-2 a week. mine are 4 and 6. They LOVE it, so we could do it more, but just not enough time. It's not like they smell. It's just the sand in their feet and gunk in their hair - then we know its time. We use a little natural, no perfume.... shampoo. RARELY soap. OTOH, my mom sends all sorts of chemical crap, which I allow on occassion, again because the kids love it.


----------



## mooshersmama (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd say about twice a week. We probably wash her hair once a week, unless something gets in it in which case we'll wash more often. Same with if she gets really dirty.


----------



## mizliz72 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just adding that mine takes showers now. We stopped baths partly because she was making too much of a mess, and showers are quicker (plus she's not sitting in dirty bath water). Still, I have to keep after her because she'll dilly-dally and just stand under the water relaxing (um, wasting water anyone? not to mention the cost of heating the water), or playing with stuff, or lately she's singing and dancing - singing is fine, dancing and jumping is dangerous! She can do everything herself, turn on the water, get it to the right temp, turn it to shower, do her hair and body, but I constantly have to remind her to just do what she has to do and not play around.


----------



## BeckyA (Oct 9, 2010)

My 3y old asks for a bath everyday, as soon as we are back fm the playschool. Its so hot here, that he gets hot and sticky and gets a cold water bath -with soap. And then its lunch and naptime.


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

DS has a shower or a bath every day, practically since he was born. He uses oil-based non foaming detergents for skin and hair. I do notice that my almost 8 yo no longer has that baby odour - he is somehow starting to have a bit of a boy-smell at the end of the day. I can't really describe it, its not actually a sweaty or dirty smell but he doesn't smell the same as when he was younger. He has a boy in his class who does actually smell unwashed. DS and his other classmates notice it, and DS is super-careful not to ever to miss a bath even for good reasons because he doesn't want to "be all smelly at school like A". On the other hand my friend's 3yo daughter has eczema, her pedi recommended she rinse or wipe down when necessary, but not actually bathe with soap and water more than once a week.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS takes a bath 1-3x per week, depending on how dirty he gets.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

In the summer we swim every day just about so showers every day then to wash hair. In other seasons, 2 times per week (Wednesdays and Sundays).


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I said once per week, but sometimes it's twice. Usually I aim for Sunday and Wednesday nights. DD is 5 and she is a pretty clean girly-girl. She does a good soapy hand and facewash each night before bed.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I answered 2-3 times a week. Really, I'd say 1-3 times, usually about 2... maybe once every 4 days? We bathe both girls together, so my 14 month old bathes with the same frequency.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

DS gets a bath after a nightime oops (some some weeks that is daily) or usually when his hair is getting unmanageable 1-2 times a week. So it really varies


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine just turned 5 about a month ago, but I'll chime in!









I picked other, because I really try to get in a bath every day, but sometimes we skip a day out of necessity. (We are living with relatives, there's 11 people in the house, so the kids who go to school and the adults who work typically get the shower priority.) When we are in our own place, to conserve water, I either bathe with one of the kids or alternate the two older ones every other night (unless one of them is in school).

Also, it depends on the time of year - if it's cold, and they just stay inside all day, then it's not such a big deal to skip. But if they are outside, they get all grubby, and since I co-sleep I don't want their grimy lil' paws in my bed.


----------



## attached2ethan (Oct 4, 2004)

My just-turned 5yo and 7yo get baths about 2-3x per week. I am for every other night, but sometimes we're just too exhausted since we had DD a few months ago. It's more like every 3 nights.

My 5yo is the messiest of all my kids so occasionally he gets an extra shower here and there. He prefers to bathe though, and just hang out in the tub with his Burt's Bees bubble bath







I only use soap about half the time, and natural shampoo. The baby gets just water for now, and about once per week a little soap on her butt and such!

Good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't bathe every day- sometimes I feel like they need it, but it's SO much work. They too are getting that stinky boy smell after a few days of no bath...like sweat and dirt mixed together, and they have dirty fingernails and matted hair...yuck!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

We are every day shower folks, but I have friends with kids who have delicate skin that tends to dry out. Especially in winter, they don't bathe everyday and I understand that. I wouldn't either in that circumstance.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Once a week or less. The only time it's more often is if we are having diarrhea or vomiting or playing in the mud or potty accidents or something. We all have fairly dry, sensitive skin. And we're caucasian. As an adult I bathe maybe 2 or 3 x a week.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm surprised that so many people don't bathe every day. Both of my kids get bathed every day...ok, we may occasionally skip a full out bath once in a while, but then they get still get washed.... ds gets a shower and dd gets a spongebath.

ds needs his hair washed every other day or so. he bathes himself so all I need to do is turn on the water and send him in. Then i check him out to make sure he actually washed, before letting him get out.

I soemtimes don't get a shower every day because, well I don't know why, I guess it comes with having a baby and being busy taking care of everybody else and all that, and I HATE it. If I haven't had a shower i feel gross and kind of "off" all day.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

2 - 3 times a week for DS. More like 2 in the winter, and 3 in the summer (though if it has been a particularly active day, he may get more).

The schedule is Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday. He gets a bath on Sunday, and showers Tues and Thurs.

By Thursday, I'm usually pretty exhausted from the week and often convince myself he's fine to go without a shower and have been known to use the baby's wipes to spot clean.


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
I said once a week, but I actually can't remember when she had a bath or shower last. I guess she's due! I figure if I can't tell by looking or smelling her that she needs washed, then it must not be too pressing. Her skin and hair are lovely.









i'm glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

2 x per week unless there is some reason to get an extra (ie wetiing the bed or something) 1 time with full wash, hair, body everything and then one mid week really just a quick soak.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I try to give him a bath or shower every other day. More if necessary, less if he is clean and we need to get to bed. But baths are mostly a soak in the water. He hates having his hair washed so it is very short right now.

He tends to find a way to get dirty, either by dirt, markers, food, or just in general so he needs his baths.


----------

